# Where to find African cichlids in Hong Kong?



## cleansho93 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi All, I am new to the forums. I used to keep cichlids some years ago when living in the USA. I now live in Hong Kong and am looking to get back into the hobby. I have spent lots of time at the fish shops on the famous Tung Choi Street in Mong Kok but have not been able to find African's there. Forum member Simon Tsang did a write-up about his Frontosa keeping experience in Hong Kong and mentioned a shop that specializes in African cichlids who's owner he called "Fat Keung". Does anyone know what shop he is referring to and where it is located? I have had no luck finding it. Also, if anyone knows of any other shops that specialize in cichlids or that carry a large selection here, please share. Thanks everyone and I look forward to hearing from you. :thumb: :fish:


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!

What species African cichlids are you looking to buy?

Members can PM you suggestions for shops.


----------



## cleansho93 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome. I'm actually just trying to find the store that forum member Simon Tsang mentions in his write-up about cichlid keeping in Hong Kong. I hope he comes across this post and can help me out. Thanks all


----------



## cleansho93 (Aug 11, 2013)

Anybody else know about this shop or know how to reach forum member Simon Tsang?


----------



## resipsa (Sep 21, 2013)

I have a cichlid I would like to give away. He is too aggressive. He is blue and yellow. Please PM me if you are interested in adopting him. (in Ap lei chau) :fish:


----------

